# White pigeon found, Akron Ohio



## Tracey Hershey (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi all - 
an all-white pigeon showed up on my patio this afternoon, with a leg band on each leg and a four-digit number.

How do I contact the owner to tell him/her where their bird is?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tracey,

You need to report the bird on the 911 Pigeon Alert.

Can you please secure the bird in a cage and bring it inside, for its safety, or have you done so already?

We will need all the numbers and letters on the band/bands to find the owner.


----------



## Tracey Hershey (Jul 4, 2007)

oh, thank you for replying so quickly.

I put some water and birdseed out on the patio, and it started eating immediately.
The number I can see clearly is 9746.
it won't let me get too close, but I can also see IPB 8 with 2005 under it.

now what?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Tracey,
If you can't find the site, I'll input it for you.
I just sent you a private message -- you can send one back to me with all the info if you want.
Thanks 
If you can possibly catch it that would be best. All the fireworks going off are liable to scare it.


----------



## Tracey Hershey (Jul 4, 2007)

Please report it to whomever one reports these things to...I'm not a 'pigeon person', I just hopped online to see if there were any websites where pigeons were registered.
I'll keep my eye on it, it seems to be satisfied with investigating my backyard.
I don't see any signs of injury or illness, other than what appears to be a lot of water coming out of it's beak when it bends it's head down to eat. 
Is this normal?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Tracey, Did you get my private message. We will need an email address and phone for you. You can return that by private message. We need to have contact information so once we locate the owner, they can get in touch with you.
Were you able to catch the bird yet? You can keep it in an overturned laundry basket in a pinch. It's probably not far from home.
I don't think that water should coming out of its nose; hopefully someone else will be on soon to help out.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Hi Tracey, Did you get my private message. We will need an email address and phone for you. You can return that by private message. We need to have contact information so once we locate the owner, they can get in touch with you.
> Were you able to catch the bird yet? You can keep it in an overturned laundry basket in a pinch. It's probably not far from home.
> I don't think that water should coming out of its nose; hopefully someone else will be on soon to help out.


Fireworks will for sure scare the bird. Many many birds are injured every year because they try flying in the dark because of fire works. Please catch and contain this bird if possible.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can do that with a laundry basket or box propped up on a stick with a string tied on it to pull as soon at the bird goes for the food that you've put under it for that purpose. Yep, it's as simple as doing the ole' Wiley Coyote trick.

Pidgey


----------



## Tracey Hershey (Jul 4, 2007)

ok, I have the laundry basket at the ready.

Mary (the very nice moderator) called me. I may have to do the trick with the stick and the string, because it won't let me get close enough while carrying the basket to actually trap it.


We're leaving soon for the local fireworks, I hope to have the bird safely contained by then.

thanks for everyone's help!

It would be really neat to reunite this pretty bird with it's owner.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Tracey Hershey said:


> ok, I have the laundry basket at the ready.
> 
> Mary (the very nice moderator) called me. I may have to do the trick with the stick and the string, because it won't let me get close enough while carrying the basket to actually trap it.
> 
> ...


Tracey, Mary put your case into our database and I just picked it up and sent you an e-mail. If you can't get the band info to me tonight, that's ok. In the morning will do. I can't get the owner info until tomorrow anyway. Have fun at the fireworks.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I am sorry i could not find it in the 2004 year book couldnt find the 05 im sorry i guess its not a cu --Canadian Racing Pigeon Union INC.


----------



## Tracey Hershey (Jul 4, 2007)

update, for anyone wondering about this bird...

it's on my small back door roof and seems to be sleeping.

stay tuned, I will try to get a better look at the markings on the leg band tomorrow.

thanks again everyone!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The IPB code identifies this band as one having been sold by Foy's Pigeon Supplies. Once Renee has the remaining information from the band, she can contact Foy's and get the info for the original purchaser of the band.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tracy,
The best time to capture the bird is when it's dark because they don't see well in the dark.


----------



## Tracey Hershey (Jul 4, 2007)

morning update - 

The bird looks much perkier this morning, is down from the roof, and eating busily.
I tried once again to get close enough to read more of the leg band, but it moves away when I try.
I think it best to keep feeding it and letting it get used to me.

If it is still here (and I hope it is) when I get home from work today, I'll try again to get closer.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I am very curious where this bird came from. We had a very bad race here the weekend before last. Bad thunderstorms developed in the route home and lots of OB's did not come back. We are 3 hours west from where this bird is.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for that info, ohio -- We've seen a few coming in from that area over the last few days. I wonder if that's the cause.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Probably, some poeple got birds back over the last week but alot did not come back.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ohiogsp said:


> Probably, some poeple got birds back over the last week but alot did not come back.


This bird belongs to a guy in PA. The bird is about 100 miles northwest of home. Tracey hasn't caught it yet. I think if she catches it and lets it eat and rest a few days, she can release it and it will go home. We'll see........


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Great, not from around here then.


----------



## Tracey Hershey (Jul 4, 2007)

*bird still here, but remains at large.*

for those of you keeping track of this bird's story...it is still here, resting contentedly (I assume) in the same spot as last night.
I was unsuccesful trying to catch it, it seems to be getting stronger and more interested in keeping distance between itself and me.
I'll be surprised and sad when it does decide to leave us, what a neat visitor it's been.
although...it is a feather covered poop machine, judging by my roof and patio.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Tracey Hershey said:


> for those of you keeping track of this bird's story...it is still here, resting contentedly (I assume) in the same spot as last night.
> I was unsuccesful trying to catch it, it seems to be getting stronger and more interested in keeping distance between itself and me.
> I'll be surprised and sad when it does decide to leave us, what a neat visitor it's been.
> although...it is a feather covered poop machine, judging by my roof and patio.


Tracey, these guys can be very illusive if they want to be. Although I would love to try to get her/him home, the fact that you can't catch it means it must be healthy. We get so many that people turn in birds that they said they "just picked it up"..........when you can do that, the bird is in big trouble. So, at least we've got that to be thankful for. 
A short story...........a few weeks ago I was working on another case. Bird was hanging out but wouldn't leave the couldn't be caught. One morning, the lady was on her way out to go to work and accidently hit the panic button on her key chain. Scared the crap out of the bird. It took off and the next day the owner called her and told her the bird showed up at home that afternoon. LOL
So, she may just leave and go home one day out of the blue..........we'll just see what happens.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good morning........I got your message about the bird.......just didn't have time to write back. Had babies squeaking to be fed. LOL
Keep me posted.


----------



## Tracey Hershey (Jul 4, 2007)

*still here!*

I've given up trying to capture the bird, but have started to enjoy its company, so to speak.
It played in the water from the hose today, and took a beautiful lap around the backyard. I thought for sure it was circling, to think about which way 'home' was, but after making a complete loop, it came back to the patio.

It seems to have regained its strength, and is probably ready to attempt a flight home.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tracey Hershey said:


> I've given up trying to capture the bird, but have started to enjoy its company, so to speak.
> It played in the water from the hose today, and took a beautiful lap around the backyard. I thought for sure it was circling, to think about which way 'home' was, but after making a complete loop, it came back to the patio.
> 
> It seems to have regained its strength, and is probably ready to attempt a flight home.


Or stay to keep his lovely new friend company.


----------



## Tracey Hershey (Jul 4, 2007)

*bird gone home*

Yesterday, my pretty friend flew up to the topmost part of our roof, and was looking around in every direction.
The next time I looked up there, the bird was gone.

I would really like to know if it got home alright.

what a neat experience. Thanks for everyone's help and advice.
The next time a pigeon appears, I'll know it's just here for a rest before it continues on its way.


----------

